# The S.E. US (N.C.& GA & TN) THREE Shows/Swaps Fire-Up the 1st QTR of 2020 !! (Feb & March)



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 3, 2020)

Mark your calendars!* THREE S.E. US Shows & Swap Meets* to start off the 1st QTR of 2020 the right way!!

~~~ FEB 1 for the Hurricane Coasters Show & Swap (indoor) in Concord, NC (Charlotte) see separate listing
~~~ MAR 7 for the Bi-Annual "Pedal-to-the-Metal" Swap Meet in Commerce, GA (Atlanta) listing coming SOON
~~~ MAR 28 for the "Get-A-Grip" Show & Swap Meet in Cleveland, TN .... listing coming SOON

I just wanted to make sure everybody had the dates marked down on your new 2020 Calendar!
.... you will see separate listings coming soon for Get-A-Grip and Pedal-to-the-Metal
.... The Hurricane Coasters Show/Swap is already listed at the *TOP in the STICKY THREADS area*
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 4, 2020)

That's awesome Dave! Thanks for posting. Looking forward to attending those and pretty much anything else in the Southeast!


----------



## Toysoldier (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks Dave!  I look forward to seeing you in March at the Drag Strip!  

Spring is always a great time in the SouthEast for Bicycle Shows and Swap Meets. Like Dave said you must go to all 3!  
GET-A-GRIP Inc. is now approaching #9 on March 28, 2020.  It is hard to believe we started back in 2012 wanting to raise money for the American Cancer Society and here 9 years later we are bigger and stronger than ever!  For more information: follow us on facebook and Youtube under GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Toysoldier (Jan 15, 2020)

I always look forward to your show Dave!  I always find one or two bikes to bring home when I come to the Drag Strip! If you are any where in the surrounding area you need to come to this swap meet!   Looking forward to seeing you in March.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 18, 2020)

The "Pedal to the Metal" Swap Meet Flyer is now posted here in a separate post ... but you can click here as well for the Flyer >>>
Hope to to see you at ALL 3 of these Great Gatherings! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## CyclingDavie (Jan 27, 2020)

Would love it if you would ad our event to your listing for second quarter, we are a NC Rides, Swap & Show May 1st-3rd 2020.  This is our second year for this event in this area. It use to be held in Greensboro for over 20 yrs prior to that by Dale Brown.


----------

